# Zero...



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

You were my heart rat and my best friend, and so many memories over the past two years will always be associated with you...You and your sister were the first rats I ever had, and while everyone else coveted Lola because she was blue, you were always the prettiest to me. You were always so chill when I picked you up, and you didn't seem to mind the four months last year that you were dyed pink.

I loved that even until you knew your time was up, and you couldn't see, you still gave me kisses.

I'm gonna miss you, you were my best friend. :*(


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am so sorry Chivahn...she was a lovely girl who was lucky to have you as her mom.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss..  HUGS


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

sorry to hear about zero, i bet she was pretty when she was pink...


----------

